# Pork & Brew contest Rio Rancho,NM 6/7&8th



## mco (Jul 5, 2012)

This week-end is the annual Pork and Brew in Rio Ranch,New Mexico  I was just wondering if any teams from SMF will be compeating, If so I'll stop by and say hello

Marty


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't know, but please! Take a whole lot of Qview so we can see it and get people in that area to go to it next time!  We all love to drool!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah , I used to live there and maybe I'll see some old Friends.

Have fun and...


----------

